# Help identify this faucet stem/seat



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I need help trying to identify this faucet stem/seat. Its aprox 20 years old. Its a deck mount tub faucet. The faucet trim had no markings to help identify what brand it is. I even looked under the matching lav faucet and found no information. Its a wide spread faucet. 

Sorry for the crappy Iphone pics. The seat broke where it threads into the faucet. The homeowner/carpenter was trying to play plumber for a day and this is what happened.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Shine the light on the end of the barrel seat... if it a press on seat, Kolher valvet faucet.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Based on the seat it is a Gerber


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Kohler.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Seat = Rundle if 5/8 around the fattest part of the barrel x 2 5/32 long
Seat = Gerber if 11/16 around the fattest part of the barrel x 1 1/8 long

The only seats that look like yours in my catalog. Unfortunately no matching stem.

The stem looks similar to a Kohler Shoreham but that stem is 3" in total length. The bonnet nut is a Kohler design.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Pretty sure its a knock off brand faucet. I would think Kohler would have a logo or part number on either the trim or rough valve. They have a Delta diverter and handheld with it but the polished brass color looks like its a lot different between the handheld/diverter and the actual faucet. This leads me to believe they cheaped out on the faucet and added the hand held as an after thought.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> Pretty sure its a knock off brand faucet. I would think Kohler would have a logo or part number on either the trim or rough valve. They have a Delta diverter and handheld with it but the polished brass color looks like its a lot different between the handheld/diverter and the actual faucet. This leads me to believe they cheaped out on the faucet and added the hand held as an after thought.


Kohler have cheapen themsleves also...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

If they have a delta diverter look into B&K by Mueller, they utilized Delta parts.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

It looks like an old Sayco tub stem. If I remember correctly there are 2 number 8 orings


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Associated Plum said:


> Based on the seat it is a Gerber


Gerber FastFill Roman Tub Faucet


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like a Gerber to me.. Maybe American Standard??


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

So far, we've established it's a Kohler, Gerber, Sayco, American Standard, Delta, Rundle...:blink:

I have a better idea, keep your fish & teach this man how to fish...who knows the best manual for identification of faucet/valve parts?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> So far, we've established it's a Kohler, Gerber, Sayco, American Standard, Delta, Rundle...:blink:
> 
> I have a better idea, keep your fish & teach this man how to fish...who knows the best manual for identification of faucet/valve parts?


I used the third edition Plumbmasters book. If you send the pics over email to their non stock dept they may be able to identify it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> So far, we've established it's a Kohler, Gerber, Sayco, American Standard, Delta, Rundle...:blink:
> 
> I have a better idea, keep your fish & teach this man how to fish...who knows the best manual for identification of faucet/valve parts?


Kissler


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

http://parksupplyofamerica.com/product.php?id=KIS11-0725H&fam=P9MG876DA38R

see if this is it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> So far, we've established it's a Kohler, Gerber, Sayco, American Standard, Delta, Rundle...:blink:
> 
> I have a better idea, keep your fish & teach this man how to fish...who knows the best manual for identification of faucet/valve parts?


 






I use these books from http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> So far, we've established it's a Kohler, Gerber, Sayco, American Standard, Delta, Rundle...:blink:
> 
> I have a better idea, keep your fish & teach this man how to fish...who knows the best manual for identification of faucet/valve parts?


And if they only made an app for that!!!
That person would be a million-air!!!
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

And service tech's all over the world would be out of a "___".


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> It looks like an old Sayco tub stem. If I remember correctly there are 2 number 8 orings


It does have two O-rings around the stem.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> It does have two O-rings around the stem.


 I was thinking Clemco but then again maybe it is Stayco!


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Associated Plum said:


> Gerber FastFill Roman Tub Faucet


Looks like we have a winner :thumbsup:

http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com/pdf/StemCatalog_FthruH.pdf Page 8


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> Looks like we have a winner :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com/pdf/StemCatalog_FthruH.pdf Page 8


After almost 40 years in service I finally won something even it it is an icon with a smiley face and a thumbs up.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

6th Density said:


> And service tech's all over the world would be out of a "___".


If owning a service manual is the only thing it takes to be a service plumber, I'm on drugs.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like a central brass to me


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Big cheez said:


> Looks like a central brass to me


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> If owning a service manual is the only thing it takes to be a service plumber, I'm on drugs.


You misunderstood what point I was at, and that's partly my fault for not using enough words. My point being is that (in jest) they are "making an app for everything" these days. Technology is simplifying everything. You can youtube this and that and walla, the home owner just learned how to DIY. And with the rate charged by plumbers, a lot of them are forced to fix it themselves.
Case and point, I had to rent a 7/8" cable drain auger at the local rental store to fix my brother's office clog (thank God it happened on Thursday with no patients booked for Friday) . Took me a day and a half to finally get the machine. That was the waiting list for DIY'ers who probably watched a few youtube videos.

In the future(oh wait, I mean now), someone who owns a product will simply be able to look it up online, troubleshoot it themselves through customer service, and get step by step instructions how to fix it, if they already haven't listed it on youtube. If I were a manufacturer, that's exacly how I'd market a product because I know I'd sell more than my competition! Oh wait, that's already happening, and it's increasing "exponentially" on a daily basis!
Have you ever had the famous "my house smells like sewer gas."
And how much money have you charged for those calls? You know, where you fill up the p-trap with water!!
Well let me tell you something, google has an answer for it and it's free! Doesn't mean it will fix the problem 100% of the time, but my point being is again... people (who have money, your kind of clientele) are getting smarter and technology is feeding it to them for free.
That was my point I was getting at. 

Say no to drugs!:thumbup:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

6th Density said:


> You misunderstood what point I was at, and that's partly my fault for not using enough words. My point being is that (in jest) they are "making an app for everything" these days. Technology is simplifying everything. .....


No, no, I was only commenting on the general idea, I fully agree on the point that the designers of technology (tech/software corporations, engineers, scientists) assume a lot about the tangible world and oversimplify it.

However, I admit, I AM waiting for the "high torque pipe wrench on corroded 2" steel" app, or the "lift a 400 lb boiler up the stairs" app....I'm sure there's a team of M.I.T. scientists hard at work on it as we speak.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> No, no, I was only commenting on the general idea, I fully agree on the point that the designers of technology (tech/software corporations, engineers, scientists) assume a lot about the tangible world and oversimplify it.
> 
> However, I admit, I AM waiting for the "high torque pipe wrench on corroded 2" steel" app, or the "lift a 400 lb boiler up the stairs" app....I'm sure there's a team of M.I.T. scientists hard at work on it as we speak.


Your right. I didn't mean to say it as you think I did. There will always be a market for service work, and I can't wait to dive into it in about 3 weeks as i start my own company (not that I'm a newbie by any means). 
And I forgot to mention that even as technology advances and somewhat tries to decrease the service market, it should be trumped and countered by the fact that there is not enough professionals to replace grumpy old master plumbers when they retire.:thumbup: Please don't take that the wrong way. LOL! My old boss used to say, "Plumbing will make you mean!!" He taught me a lot! And I can now say that I agree with him 100%!

Cheers! And good luck with hauling boilers up to the 2nd floor of a house. Thank God I don't have to deal with that kind of service work here in Florida. Much more cut and dry.


----------



## KennethCastro (Oct 10, 2012)

Kolher valvet faucet it is or something similar...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

KennethCastro said:


> Kolher valvet faucet it is or something similar...


PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade.

Thanks.


----------

